# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Вопросы с женских форумов.

## Irina

[SIGN]Вот такие вопросы периодически задают на женских форумах[/SIGN]

*Как спать с любимым медвежонком, чтобы муж не видел?
* Как вы относитесь к первому свиданию после секса?
* Как быстро проверить, на всю жизнь у нас с МЧ любовь или нет? Срочно!!!
* Как определить, что ты страшная?
* Как правильно ёкать сердечком? Кто умеет ёкать - научите!
* Возможен ли секс после секса?
* Кто должен высчитывать критические дни - я или мой МЧ? Не
разговариваем уже две недели!!!
* СОС! Как преодолеть слабость к мужикам, которые угощают дайкири?
* Его бывшая постоянно звонит и злорадно хихикает...
* Можно ли заниматься этим на первом же сидении?
* Как вы убереглись на первом свидании?
* Можно ли целоваться на первом же этаже?
* Кто в какой позе познакомился с МЧ? Какие кто знает удобные позы для
знакомства?
* Должно ли ёкать сердечко, когда тайно выносишь колбасу с
мясокомбината?
* Муж уже десять лет постоянно врёт, что у него никого нет. А я?!!!
* Нужно ли стирать эротическое бельё?
* Что делать, если партнёр совсем забросил мою грудь и наплевал на ноги?
* Как уйти, когда любишь? И как любить, когда уйдёшь? И как когда кто
любит уйдя? В общем - как сказать вопрос?
* Мой МЧ постоянно дарит мне цветы и смотрит. Что это означает? И было
ли у кого, что МЧ смотрит?
* Как себя вести, если парень не пришёл на свидание? Когда начать ему
названивать? Какой у него телефон?
* Начальник с одной стороны домогается, а с другой стороны обещает
уволить. Как быть, с какой стороны верить?
* Как сделать так, чтобы двое мужчин не встретились?
* Кто-нибудь вешался ради вас? Мне завтра на опознание...
* До свадьбы не зажило, что делать???...
* За шубу из чего простить измену?
* Как быть счастливой при живом муже?
* Возможен ли секс не по Интернету? Довчонки, может, у кого было? И
самое главное - научите, где скачать оргазм???
* Что кричать в спину уходящему мужчине? Кто что кричал?
* От кого уходил поезд с любимым?
* Как заставить любимого не обращать внимания на другого любимого?
* Стоит ли говорить жене, что у её мужа есть я?
* Как сказать молодому человеку, что я не хочу его больше видеть во
время секса?
* Кто как предохраняется от секса?
* Мама говорит чтобы я ему не верила, а я не верю маме. Кому верить?
* Ой, девоньки, вот всё, про что вы говорите - так у меня то же самое,
только в сто раз больше!
* Как отучить МЧ от жены?
* Бывший МЧ постоянно звонит и требует, чтобы я оставила его в покое...
* Можно ли дважды выйти замуж в одну и ту же реку?
* Как сказать ему, что у нас сразу после свадьбы будет двое детей?
* Как сказать мужчине, что он мне как сестра?

----------


## Sanych

Жизненно. Похоже как - "Красная бурда", 2 мужика такие приколы со сцены читают.

----------

